# Kidding in the summer?



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

We have done kidding in winter. It was lousy.
We wont plan that again.
The lack of bugs was great but the cold was a pain and the extra cost to run heat lamps was to much bother.

We did spring kidding...that was great!! Very few bugs. Nice weather and the kids weaned on pasture.

We have one goat we tried for summer kidding.
She is due this Wednesday. She is a 2 year old Boer, FF.

Back when we bred her the year seemed normal.
But since then we have had record rain and heat and now the flies and mosquitoes are the worse I have ever seen in my life and I'm a tad past middle age. 

So now I am worried about the flies and mosquitoes bugging the kid/kids and the doe.
She will have her goo flowing for awhile after the kids are born and I am thinking flies!
That ripe utter is attractive to the mosquiteos, no hair in the way when they feast.

And the kid/kids, it/they will have the cord drying. That sounds like another fly attractor and with being newborns I worry about the mosquitoes feasting them to insanity too.

Do I have reason to worry about flies and mosquitoes?
I know us humans have been going crazy its so bad.

We can escape some of it by coming into the house but both bugs even follow us indoors.
This is a nightmare year.

Can I do anything to help keep these bloodsucking bugs from bothering a new mom and her kid/kids?
One good thing, fly strike hasn't been a problem not even with our long tailed sheep. 
(we dont dock our woolies)

Its just horse, deer, and house flies.
Oh and flood mosquitoes by the millions.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't deal with flies here - we don't have any! Because we clean the barn twice daily. It has DRASTICLY cut down the flies. I have never had a doe kid in the summer, this is my first time too! My doe is due the 28th.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I sprayed my goats with the fly repellant I got for the horses. I noticed alot of those little nats (?) bothering them yesterday. They don't like it, but I think it helps. I've got two does due soon also, I'm cleaning the barn today...yes I am!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

We don't have much of a bug issue here. We did back at the beginning of the summer when the insect population boomed but that has disappeared a long time ago. We haven't done anything differently to control insects so its just the time of the summer and all. We muck our barn once a day, in the AM after the goats are turned out. They don't hang in the barn much during the day so there's no mess to clean up in the evening.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

We have box fans out for our horses at night. It helps blow off the mosquitos and the fan itself kills mosquitos as well.
I would try keeping a box fan or two hanging up where they can stand near it if they feel the flies and mosquitos are getting to bad.
Box fans are about $11-$12 at Wal-Mart but are a lifesaver for us.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone, but I'm not talking about a barn situation.
I dont even have a barn, just shelters.
I couldnt use a fan outside without causing a hazard.

The flies and mosquitoes are everywhere in the fields, pasture, the yard.

No human nor animal is left unbothered as soon as you go anywhere outdoors.

I cant even work in my gardens without being bitten to the point of saying to heck with it and going back inside.

In town, by our relatives, its just as bad.

I looked for fly repellents at the store that I would hope I could use on the goats and kids, like I have for sheep, but nothing says its ok for goats.
My sheep repellent is only safe for sheep and lambs.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

We just hang our fans on the fence for the horses and run etension cords.
Otherwise I would hang fly strips or fly traps on/or around the shelters.
Not sure what you can do for msoquitos.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Most everything we use on/in goats is used off label or extra label. Its been used safely but hasn't gone through the expensive FDA testing. Goats just do not seem important to them. 

Mosquito repellents used for dogs and or cats are usually safe for goats. Also those used for horses are usually safe. The only things I would not use are those specifically labeled not safe for ruminating animals. 
Andi

BTW, the Skin So Soft spray/lotion works great for humans and lasts several hours unless your really pouring a sweat.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

We use fly strips to control flies along w/ lots of cleaning. Also, the "stinky fly traps" work really well, they smell like death but work well. I'm thinking the fly spray for dogs/cats is a great idea, I may try it. We don't normally have too much of a fly problem but this year has been a little more, not really sure why. Mosquitoes are such a pain! I'm so sorry you have to deal with those things!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

You could try "Larry's" fly spray. It's all natural so it won't hurt the goats or their kids. I have a friend who milks Nubians and uses it all the time with them. She says it works great and she's never concerned about pesticides on her goats or in her milk.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ivy, are you in Iowa? You are having a bad year because of the flooding. It's going to be bad now until frost probably. I still have a few Guinea hens, they have the bug situation pretty much under control. I haven't seen a tick or flea all year. Flys aren't too bad considering all the horse pooh around. :shrug: Good luck!


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

I am in Wisconsin.
Some areas here still have houses under water because we have not dried out all summer.
We have a lot of standing water from rivers that overflowed.
Over in Spring Green, many have had to just walk away from house and farm because its total losses still in water.

All this water and wet really boost the deer and horse flies.
With those species breeding in the water and living off blood, the conditions this year are the best ever.

I worry about all that after birthing discharge on my doe.
I cant see it not attracting even more blood thirsty flies.
The cord on the kid/kids I would think flies would be attracted to also.

These are not flies that want manure. They feed on animal blood.

Its been record wet and record flies and mosquitoes.

Between flies sucking the animals blood and mosquitoes, I worry.
How can a newborn kid handle all the blood sucking insects?

We have tried natural herbal sprays. They are good for about 10 seconds.
Deer and horse flies even bite use humans with deet on.

The other day my Boer doe thats pg had 3 horse flies sucking on her right on top of her head where she couldn't get them off.
I shooed them away but its a loosing battle.

If I would of know 5 months ago we were going to have this insane wet year, I wouldn't of bred her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I use horse fly spray on my goats. For the itty bitty things you cant do much for them until they are bigger though


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, one good thing I have learned..we definitely will breed for April/May kids.
All the other season seem to have to much risk that not practical in management for us.
The cold and snow....never again. The flies and skeeters, never again.
Here the weather is manageable in April/May and so are the bugs that early. 
The worse risk is a late snowstorm, had that during lambing, but in later spring, its short lived so just a little inconvenient, not a major crisis like January and -20F with a foot of snow coming. :shocked: 

All my Does, except the one, are set up for breeding in November.

Come November its going to be happy land here between the sheep and goats. LOL


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh dear...Wisconsin...I thought Iowa winters were bad...that's one of the reasons I moved away. I went to Wisconsin one summer for camp...I've never seen biting insects that bad. I feel for you kid. You may have to bring 'em in the house! LOL I know, not funny, sorry.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

Di said:


> Oh dear...Wisconsin...I thought Iowa winters were bad...that's one of the reasons I moved away. I went to Wisconsin one summer for camp...I've never seen biting insects that bad. I feel for you kid. You may have to bring 'em in the house! LOL I know, not funny, sorry.


LOL, we had to do that in January when we tried winter kidding!! Never ever again.
We converted the enclosed porch into a dam and kid room with small stalls.
It was horrible for us but the dams and kids did great!

I like the May/April kiddings. It was nice. Outside, the weather was cool but not cold. Bugs were few. Nice. 
A good bed of straw piled in the shelters and moms and kids were all cozy. 

I thought a August birth would be cool to try.
Normally its dry and hot. Our goats pens have trees and lots of shade. The only bugs alive in the dog days of August are house flies and they want garbage not goat blood.

But this is not a normal year. LOL

But my son has been enjoying the bug hunting!! He has 4 bug keeper containers now. :lol:


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

No kids yet. I goofed and added wrong. Our doe hits her 150th day, today!!

Flys are still a pain but now its more the regular house species and the horse and deer flies have toned down.
Our weather has been get cooler so I think that helping with the blood sucking fly species.

Skeeters are still a nightmare. I know that wont change till the first frost.

I don't want to go off label without knowing whats is safe for a newborn kid.

I have home made mint spray and guess I will have to use that. It doesn't help with the flies much but it does help a little with mosquitoes.

We cleaned out the hay storage too in case its to rough with the insect pest, we can move mom and kid/s in there.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well thats great that the flies are dying down. I am very greatful that we dont have much of a fly problem. A couple years ago we had a big problem with mosquitos and they were huge


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow, our girl is on day 153!
She is all belly. I hope its not one huge single in there.
She's a FF.

Mom is talking constantly to herself in soft mumblings.

Its going to be a hot day today so I am wondering if the sudden heat will trigger her labor tonight when it cools.

I hope she kids soon and without probs.

I love kiddings of the 'no human needed' kind.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you know I always end up missing the "no human needed" kind. But when I am available to see a kidding I always am needed to help! Like stuck kids, two coming at once (one backwards with one head first) or one coming backfirst (yes folded up like a sandwhich) or a mom with weak contractions and weak kids :GAAH:


----------

